# Recumbent trike hire and info



## chu017 (28 Jan 2021)

Morning all My wife and I would like if possible to try recumbent trikes with a view to buying,

We are located in south Lincolnshire and would mostly ride on tracks and bridal ways with occasional tripe to Derbyshire when travel is allowed.

Neither of us has tried them before so had though hire may be a good way to begin. but I am struggling to find places that do hire. I emailed Dtek but the email address docent seem to exist

Any advise etc you could offer would be much appreciated.

at the moment we may just look on ebay but I prefer good information from other riders 1st.

Happy to provide more info


----------



## Mr Magoo (28 Jan 2021)

D.TEK Recumbents 01353 648177 and Email :- dtekhpvs@btconnect.com 
Kevin is available now


----------



## chu017 (28 Jan 2021)

Hi @Mr Magoo I think I emailed you earlier on today, thankyou for reaching out.


----------



## Mr Magoo (28 Jan 2021)

Trikes ....and a lot more besides .....always worth a call to see if D.TEK can make a match for your needs


----------



## chu017 (28 Jan 2021)

Hi there, I will reply to your PM once the site will let me send PM's
I think it is a new user thing.


----------



## numbnuts (28 Jan 2021)

If you accept trikes are not as fast as a bike more so up hill you will love it.
The first time I rode a trike in the company's car park put a smile on my face and six years on it still does 😄


----------



## classic33 (28 Jan 2021)

chu017 said:


> Hi there, I will reply to your PM once the site will let me send PM's
> I think it is a new user thing.


Why not phone or e-mail him?


----------



## TheDoctor (31 Jan 2021)

chu017 said:


> Hi there, I will reply to your PM once the site will let me send PM's
> I think it is a new user thing.


It is a new user thing, it's to help stop people signing up and immediately spamming us all into oblivion.
Post a few more times and you should be good
D.TEK have a very good name for used 'bents. I have carefully not been getting in touch for over a decade now...


----------



## chu017 (8 Feb 2021)

My Wife and I have long been looking at recumbent trikes to ride.

following this thread and discussion with Kevin and D'tec.
and with our 17th wedding anniversary coming up we got these yesterday.
Much fun.

Kevin is as everyone has told us the man to talk to .

we have discovered an ICE Q & an ICE L will both fit in a Volvo XC70.

we got home fitted seats and pedals and promptly did a quick 10k round the block.


----------



## FishFright (8 Feb 2021)

chu017 said:


> My Wife and I have long been looking at recumbent trikes to ride.
> 
> following this thread and discussion with Kevin and D'tec.
> and with our 17th wedding anniversary coming up we got these yesterday.
> ...



Welcome to the comfy side


----------



## Scoosh (8 Feb 2021)

chu017 said:


> ...and with our 17th wedding anniversary coming up we *got these *yesterday.


Not complete without photos !


----------



## jmsteven (5 Oct 2021)

Thanks to all for your replies to the initial post here. Your comments are helpful for me. 
I live in Canada. I am looking for a way to have use of an e-assist recumbent trike during a tour of several months in Scotland, Ireland and the Continent beginning in the Spring of 2022.
I have a Catrike 559 folding recumbent trike with a Bafang 350W mid-drive and a Rohloff 14 speed rear hub. I have toured extensively within Canada with this trike, and I would like to ship it to Scotland to begin my tour next year, but the shipping costs return would be at least 3,000GPS. I need to do better than that.
I understand that it would be unusual to find a rental of that kind for several months, but I am interested in that possibility.
I also would consider buying an equivalent trike (used?) for my tour, and then possibly selling it after.
I am interested in any suggestions that you would offer.
Thank you.


----------



## jmsteven (5 Oct 2021)

Mr Magoo said:


> D.TEK Recumbents 01353 648177 and Email :- dtekhpvs@btconnect.com
> Kevin is available now


I emailed to:
dtekhpvs@btconnect.com (dtekhpvs@btconnect.com)
And the system replied:
The recipient's mailbox is full and can't accept messages now. Please try resending your message later, or contact the recipient directly.


----------



## 404 Not Found Anywhere (6 Oct 2021)

Phone is always the better method when contacting Kevin….


----------



## chris68 (22 Oct 2021)

chu017 said:


> Morning all My wife and I would like if possible to try recumbent trikes with a view to buying,
> 
> We are located in south Lincolnshire and would mostly ride on tracks and bridal ways with occasional tripe to Derbyshire when travel is allowed.
> 
> ...




Obviously a long time since you posted, but if you haven’t yet got trikes, and are still interested, I may have just what you’re looking for. I joined forum this morning, with a view to selling our two ICE Adventure trikes. Tried to post message, but it has disappeared- may be being vetted by moderator? Let me know if you are interested and I’ll give you more details. We are in Belper, Derbyshire


----------

